
GethDesk v 1.0 beta for Ethereum Geth Go console client. (Feedback needed) - edmlbox
Hello community! Recently wrote an app which needs to get some constructive feedbacks.<p>GethDesk— is an open source application written in JavaScript to simplify work with Ethereum Geth Go console client and shows you data about your Geth Go node current condition without using console commands.<p>Any feedback would be appreciated. Put a star on Github page if you find it useful.<p>What problems it solves?<p>When I started using Ethereum Geth Go it was very inconvenient to gather data about my node status so I decided to code an app which simplifies use and data visualization from running Geth Go node.
======
edmlbox
Link to app
[https://github.com/edmlbox/GethDesk](https://github.com/edmlbox/GethDesk)

